# Cannot connect to IRCd running on box



## teq (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello, hopefully this is in the right section. Firstly, I am a pretty big *nix noob. I know some basics, but somethings not so much.
So, moving on. I installed Unreal3.2, ran it, and used sockstat to check to see if it was listening. It is, but I cannot connect. I tried to disable pf, I believe I did.

If it's any help, when compiled to use port 6667 the "connection gets refused", however on another port, it times out.

I have tried quite a few things, and I am looking for an answer, as I have been at this for a few days.

-teq


----------

